

Phil Haack is leaving Microsoft - will all the remaining coolness go with him? - kayluhb
http://haacked.com/archive/2011/11/28/departing-microsoft.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+haacked+%28you%27ve+been+HAACKED%29

======
johns
Per the site guidelines, please do not editorialize titles. Flagged

